# ҈இΞ¯−ـ‗_ دموع على هيئة بشر _‗ـ−¯Ξஇ҈



## candy shop (13 يناير 2009)

*دموع على هيئة بشر*

* دموع على هيئة بشر 



(( دموع على هيئة بشر ))


**حينما تجلس لوحدك أسيراً لما بداخلك من حزن وألم وتعاني من ظلم الزمن
تذهب إلى هناك لعلك تجد من يسمع دموعك ويمسح مائها .. لكنك لا ترى أحد .. فتستمر عيونك في كرمها وعطائها من الدموع .. فاعلم .. أنك دموع على هيئة بشر. 








(( دموع على هيئة بشر ))


**حينما تعطي طيبة قلبك لمن أحببته .. وتجعله أغلى شخص في حياتك
وتحاول إرضائه بكل السبل .. وتتمنى أن لا تسقط منك كلمة تتسبب في زعله أو ابتعاده .. تنصدم 
حينما لا ينفع هذا الحب وهذا الجميل ... فيعاملك معاملة العدو لعدوه ..وحينما تفرح يحاول أن يزرع 
الدمع في عيونك .. غير مقدر غير مهتم غير مبالي لكل ما فعلته .. غريبه أحاسيسة .. مشاعره 
قاسية ... أعلم حينها أنك دموع على هيئة بشر. 

**





(( دموع على هيئة بشر ))


**حينما تحاول أن يصل صدى صوتك إلى الأخرين .. ولكن تكتشف بأن أذان الناس قد صُمّت ... وتحاول مرة أخرى .. تنادي تصرخ.. ياناس أسمعوني.. ولكن لا جدوى .. فعلم أنك دموع على هيئة بشر. 






(( دموع على هيئة بشر ))


حينما تحب إنسان بكل صدق وتخلص له وتحاول التقرب إلية أكثر وأكثر ... تجلس أسير للتفكير بماذا ترضيه ومالشيء الذي يحبة ومالشيء الذي يكرهه .. تحاول دائماً أن تعرف أحاسيسة دائماً وتحاول أن تجعل من عيونه مرسى لإحلامك وطموحاتك .. ولكن تنصدم بأنة لا يعطيك أي إهتمام .. إعلم حينها أنك دموع على هيئة بشر. 






(( دموع على هيئة بشر ))


حينما تجد صديقاً لك تأمنه على اسرارك وتشكي له همك ومافي خاطرك وقلبك .. تجعله مثل أخاك في كل شيء .. تقسم معه كل شيء بالتساوي .. تفرح لفرحه وتحزن لحزنه .. تأمنه حتى على من أحببتها وفي الأخير تنصدم بأنه قد أخذ حبيتك منك دون سابق إنذار .. إعلم حينها أنك دموع على هيئة بشر . 






(( دموع على هيئة بشر ))


حينما ترى الناس يقفون من جديد .. يبتسمون لهذا وذاك .. نظرتهم توحي بالتفاؤل .. الهموم بعيدة عنهم ... تجد نفسك أسيراً للشموع تنتظر متى تنطفي لكي تشعل شمعة جديده لعلك تقف من جديد .. ولكنك تشعل شمعه وتنطفي من جديد في كل مره دون تغير اي شيء .. فيلازمك همك ويسيطر عليك تشاؤمك .. لا تسطيع فعل شيء .. إعلم حينها أنك دموع على هيئة بشر. 

**منقول*


​


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر*

*كاندي كلام روووووووووعة بجد 
مرسي ليكي 
ربنا يحميكي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر*

*حينما تجد صديقاً لك تأمنه على اسرارك وتشكي له همك ومافي خاطرك وقلبك .. تجعله مثل أخاك في كل شيء .. تقسم معه كل شيء بالتساوي .. تفرح لفرحه وتحزن لحزنه .. تأمنه حتى على من أحببتها وفي الأخير تنصدم بأنه قد أخذ حبيتك منك دون سابق إنذار .. إعلم حينها أنك دموع على هيئة بشر .​*
*
موضوع روعه جدا

شكرا كاندي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## SALVATION (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر*

_



حينما تعطي طيبة قلبك لمن أحببته .. وتجعله أغلى شخص في حياتك
وتحاول إرضائه بكل السبل .. وتتمنى أن لا تسقط منك كلمة تتسبب في زعله أو ابتعاده .. تنصدم 
حينما لا ينفع هذا الحب وهذا الجميل ... فيعاملك معاملة العدو لعدوه ..وحينما تفرح يحاول أن يزرع 
الدمع في عيونك .. غير مقدر غير مهتم غير مبالي لكل ما فعلته .. غريبه أحاسيسة .. مشاعره 
قاسية ... أعلم حينها أنك دموع على هيئة بشر.​

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميلة كلماتك كاندى 
يسوع يبارك حياتك دايما​_


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر*

 candy shop كلام ولا اروع

شكرااااا على الموضوع اختي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## candy shop (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر*



red rose88 قال:


> *كاندي كلام روووووووووعة بجد *
> 
> *مرسي ليكي *
> 
> *ربنا يحميكي*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لزوقك يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر*



mikel coco قال:


> *حينما تجد صديقاً لك تأمنه على اسرارك وتشكي له همك ومافي خاطرك وقلبك .. تجعله مثل أخاك في كل شيء .. تقسم معه كل شيء بالتساوي .. تفرح لفرحه وتحزن لحزنه .. تأمنه حتى على من أحببتها وفي الأخير تنصدم بأنه قد أخذ حبيتك منك دون سابق إنذار .. إعلم حينها أنك دموع على هيئة بشر .​*
> 
> 
> *موضوع روعه جدا*​
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا مايكل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _جميلة كلماتك كاندى _
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك دايما_​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا تونى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر*



كليمو قال:


> candy shop كلام ولا اروع
> 
> شكرااااا على الموضوع اختي
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 مارس 2009)

*҈இΞ¯−ـ‗_ دموع على هيئة بشر _‗ـ−¯Ξஇ҈ 


(( دموع على هيئة بشر ))




حينما تجلس لوحدك أسيراً لما بداخلك من حزن وألم وتعاني من ظلم الزمن
تذهب إلى هناك لعلك تجد من يسمع دموعك ويمسح مائها .. لكنك لا ترى أحد .. فتستمر عيونك في كرمها وعطائها من الدموع .. فاعلم .. أنك دموع على هيئة بشر


(( دموع على هيئة بشر ))


حينما تعطي طيبة قلبك لمن أحببته .. وتجعله أغلى شخص في حياتك
وتحاول إرضائه بكل السبل .. وتتمنى أن لا تسقط منك كلمة تتسبب في زعله أو ابتعاده .. تنصدم 
حينما لا ينفع هذا الحب وهذا الجميل ... فيعاملك معاملة العدو لعدوه ..وحينما تفرح يحاول أن يزرع 
الدمع في عيونك .. غير مقدر غير مهتم غير مبالي لكل ما فعلته .. غريبه أحاسيسة .. مشاعره 
قاسية ... أعلم حينها أنك دموع على هيئة بشر



(( دموع على هيئة بشر ))


حينما تحاول أن يصل صدى صوتك إلى الأخرين .. ولكن تكتشف بأن أذان الناس قد صُمّت ... وتحاول مرة أخرى .. تنادي تصرخ.. ياناس أسمعوني.. ولكن لا جدوى .. فعلم أنك دموع على هيئة بشر



(( دموع على هيئة بشر ))


حينما تحب إنسان بكل صدق وتخلص له وتحاول التقرب إلية أكثر وأكثر ... تجلس أسير للتفكير بماذا ترضيه ومالشيء الذي يحبة ومالشيء الذي يكرهه .. تحاول دائماً أن تعرف أحاسيسة دائماً وتحاول أن تجعل من عيونه مرسى لإحلامك وطموحاتك .. ولكن تنصدم بأنة لا يعطيك أي إهتمام .. إعلم حينها أنك دموع على هيئة بشر



(( دموع على هيئة بشر ))


حينما تجد صديقاً لك تأمنه على اسرارك وتشكي له همك ومافي خاطرك وقلبك .. تجعله مثل أخاك في كل شيء .. تقسم معه كل شيء بالتساوي .. تفرح لفرحه وتحزن لحزنه .. تأمنه حتى على من أحببتها وفي الأخير تنصدم بأنه قد أخذ حبيتك منك دون سابق إنذار .. إعلم حينها أنك دموع على هيئة بشر .



(( دموع على هيئة بشر ))

حينما ترى الناس يقفون من جديد .. يبتسمون لهذا وذاك .. نظرتهم توحي بالتفاؤل .. الهموم بعيدة عنهم ... تجد نفسك أسيراً للشموع تنتظر متى تنطفي لكي تشعل شمعة جديده لعلك تقف من جديد .. ولكنك تشعل شمعه وتنطفي من جديد في كل مره دون تغير اي شيء .. فيلازمك همك ويسيطر عليك تشاؤمك .. لا تسطيع فعل شيء .. إعلم حينها أنك دموع على هيئة بشر..*​


----------



## vetaa (11 مارس 2009)

*الله يكرمك يا مرمر
قمه التفاؤل يا اوختى

بس بجد جميييييييل
اى خدمه ليكى تقييم عليه كمان
بس المرة الجايه عاوزة كآبة اكتر 
*


----------



## لي شربل (11 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو marmar_maroo 
ع هيدي المشاعر الرقيقة الممزوجة بالألم 
لكن ما فيا أبكي لكني أطلب من الرب 
أن يحرر القلوب والعقول والارواح من الخطايا البشرية
ويجذبهم نحوه حتى تضمد جراح كل البشر .
لأنه وحده الرب مصدر التعزية والفرح .
الله معك ويباركك .*​


----------



## Star Online (11 مارس 2009)

marmar_maroo

و....
في ذلك الصباح
وهي تحلم بفضاءٍ 
يتسعها فرحاً إن حضر..!
أو حزناً إن لم!!!
ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ
تنهدتْ من عمق..
حيثُ الحشرجة لها وقع آخر..
هناك في الداخل..
كتمتْ سرّها..
وبدأتْ تُرسل أنّاتها..
لـ لخارج..!





***




marmar_maroo

في هذا النص 

كم هائل من المعاناة الإنسانية

موشحة بالصدق 

مضمخة بالحب..

أنا شخصيا أهتم باللغة 

لأنها هي التي تحمل في النهاية 

كل أحساسينا ومشاعرنا

وجمالنا ..

وهي التي من خلالها ننفذ إلى الكاتب

ونعيش معه بعضا من عوالمه

لغتك صافية يا marmar 


و شفافة 

أتمنى لك التوفيق

ودمت بألف خير​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2009)

_*موضوع مؤثر جدا مرمر
وتستاهلي عليه اجمد تقيم 
وربنا يفرح قلبك​*_


----------



## kalimooo (11 مارس 2009)

marmar_maroo

موضوع راااااااائع جدااااا 

ومشاعر عذية ورقيقة

شكراااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## كوك (11 مارس 2009)

_



			ينما تجلس لوحدك أسيراً لما بداخلك من حزن وألم وتعاني من ظلم الزمن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

_


> _ تذهب إلى هناك لعلك تجد من يسمع دموعك ويمسح مائها .. لكنك لا ترى أحد .. فتستمر عيونك في كرمها وعطائها من الدموع .. فاعلم .. أنك دموع على هيئة بشر_​



_جميلة كلماتك مرمر_
_شكرا كتييير ليكى_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مارس 2009)

*كلام جميل ورقيق

شكرا مرمر

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 مارس 2009)

*رائع يا مرمر
ونجيب منين ناس لمعناة الكلام يتلووووة

مرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع الرائع  الذي جسد مشاعر الكثيرين 

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## happy angel (11 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى على الكلام الراائع

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 مارس 2009)

راااااااااااااائع جدا يا مرمر

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مارس 2009)

رائع يا مرمر
تسلم ايديك يا قمرنا الشقي
ومنتظرين جديدك دايما​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 مارس 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *الله يكرمك يا مرمر
> قمه التفاؤل يا اوختى
> 
> بس بجد جميييييييل
> ...



ميررسى لمرورك يافيتو ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو marmar_maroo
> ع هيدي المشاعر الرقيقة الممزوجة بالألم
> لكن ما فيا أبكي لكني أطلب من الرب
> أن يحرر القلوب والعقول والارواح من الخطايا البشرية
> ...



ميررسى يافندم لتعليقك الجمييل

ونورتى الموضوعFONT]​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 مارس 2009)

Star Online قال:


> marmar_maroo
> 
> و....
> في ذلك الصباح
> ...



ميررسى يا أستاذى لكلامك الجميل ده 

نورت موضوعى بتعليقك 30: ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 مارس 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*موضوع مؤثر جدا مرمر
> وتستاهلي عليه اجمد تقيم
> وربنا يفرح قلبك​*_



ميررسى يا عياد على التقييم 

تتردلك فى الأفراح يافندم :hlp: ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> marmar_maroo
> 
> موضوع راااااااائع جدااااا
> 
> ...



ميررسى لمرورك ياكليموووو ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 مارس 2009)

كوك قال:


> _جميلة كلماتك مرمر_
> _شكرا كتييير ليكى_
> [/center]



ميررسى لمرورك ياتوووونى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل ورقيق
> 
> شكرا مرمر
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*



ميررسى لمرورك ياكوكوووو ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *رائع يا مرمر
> ونجيب منين ناس لمعناة الكلام يتلووووة
> 
> مرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع الرائع  الذي جسد مشاعر الكثيرين
> ...



ميررسى لمرورك ياقمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 مارس 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى على الكلام الراائع
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



ميررسى لمرورك ياهايى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااااائع جدا يا مرمر
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



ميررسى لمرورك ياكوكو ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 مارس 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> رائع يا مرمر
> تسلم ايديك يا قمرنا الشقي
> ومنتظرين جديدك دايما​



ميررسى لمرورك يانيفووو​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (24 مارس 2009)

وااااو

موضوع جاااااامد بجد جميل خالص 
مرسي ياميما​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 مارس 2009)

رائع اختى الغاليه بجد كلمات غايه فى الروعه



> حينما تعطي طيبة قلبك لمن أحببته .. وتجعله أغلى شخص في حياتك
> وتحاول إرضائه بكل السبل .. وتتمنى أن لا تسقط منك كلمة تتسبب في زعله أو ابتعاده .. تنصدم
> حينما لا ينفع هذا الحب وهذا الجميل ... فيعاملك معاملة العدو لعدوه ..وحينما تفرح يحاول أن يزرع
> الدمع في عيونك .. غير مقدر غير مهتم غير مبالي لكل ما فعلته .. غريبه أحاسيسة .. مشاعره
> قاسية ... أعلم حينها أنك دموع على هيئة بشر



ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك وكلماتك يارب

اذكرينى فى صلواتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> وااااو
> 
> موضوع جاااااامد بجد جميل خالص
> مرسي ياميما​



ميررررررررسى لمرورك ياقمرى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> رائع اختى الغاليه بجد كلمات غايه فى الروعه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ميررررررررسى لمرورك يابطل ​


----------



## وليم تل (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا مرمر
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 يونيو 2009)

*دموع على هيئة بشر .............*

*(( دموع على هيئة بشر ))



حينما تجلس لوحدك أسيراً لما بداخلك من حزن وألم وتعاني من ظلم الزمن
تذهب إلى هناك لعلك تجد من يسمع دموعك ويمسح مائها .. لكنك لا ترى أحد .. فتستمر عيونك في كرمها وعطائها من الدموع .. فاعلم .. أنك دموع على هيئة بشر




حينما تعطي طيبة قلبك لمن أحببته .. وتجعله أغلى شخص في حياتك
وتحاول إرضائه بكل السبل .. وتتمنى أن لا تسقط منك كلمة تتسبب في زعله أو ابتعاده .. تنصدم 
حينما لا ينفع هذا الحب وهذا الجميل ... فيعاملك معاملة العدو لعدوه ..وحينما تفرح يحاول أن يزرع 
الدمع في عيونك .. غير مقدر غير مهتم غير مبالي لكل ما فعلته .. غريبه أحاسيسة .. مشاعره 
قاسية ... أعلم حينها أنك دموع على هيئة بشر



حينما تحاول أن يصل صدى صوتك إلى الأخرين .. ولكن تكتشف بأن أذان الناس قد صُمّت ... وتحاول مرة أخرى .. تنادي تصرخ.. ياناس أسمعوني.. ولكن لا جدوى .. فعلم أنك دموع على هيئة بشر



حينما تحب إنسان بكل صدق وتخلص له وتحاول التقرب إلية أكثر وأكثر ... تجلس أسير للتفكير بماذا ترضيه ومالشيء الذي يحبة ومالشيء الذي يكرهه .. تحاول دائماً أن تعرف أحاسيسة دائماً وتحاول أن تجعل من عيونه مرسى لإحلامك وطموحاتك .. ولكن تنصدم بأنة لا يعطيك أي إهتمام .. إعلم حينها  أنك دموع على هيئة بشر



حينما ترى الناس يقفون من جديد .. يبتسمون لهذا وذاك .. نظرتهم توحي بالتفاؤل .. الهموم بعيدة عنهم ... تجد نفسك أسيراً للشموع تنتظر متى تنطفي لكي تشعل شمعة جديده لعلك تقف من جديد .. ولكنك تشعل شمعه وتنطفي من جديد في كل مره دون تغير اي شيء .. فيلازمك همك ويسيطر عليك تشاؤمك .. لا تسطيع فعل شيء .. إعلم حينها أنك دموع على هيئة بشر..
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يونيو 2009)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر .............*

موضوع راااااااااائع يا بريسكلا

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررسى ليكى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يونيو 2009)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر .............*



> حينما تعطي طيبة قلبك لمن أحببته .. وتجعله أغلى شخص في حياتك
> وتحاول إرضائه بكل السبل .. وتتمنى أن لا تسقط منك كلمة تتسبب في زعله أو ابتعاده .. تنصدم
> حينما لا ينفع هذا الحب وهذا الجميل ... فيعاملك معاملة العدو لعدوه ..وحينما تفرح يحاول أن يزرع
> الدمع في عيونك .. غير مقدر غير مهتم غير مبالي لكل ما فعلته .. غريبه أحاسيسة .. مشاعره
> قاسية ... أعلم حينها أنك دموع على هيئة بشر



ايه الكلمات الجامدة دي يا بنتي بجد تلمس القلب اوووووووووووي
مرسي اوووووي اووووي بجد 
ربنا يباركك يا جميلة و يعوض تعب محبتك امين يا الهي
اذكريني في صلواتك كتيييييير جدا
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## white rose (15 يونيو 2009)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر .............*

*حينما تعطي طيبة قلبك لمن أحببته .. وتجعله أغلى شخص في حياتك
وتحاول إرضائه بكل السبل .. وتتمنى أن لا تسقط منك كلمة تتسبب في زعله أو ابتعاده .. تنصدم 
حينما لا ينفع هذا الحب وهذا الجميل ... فيعاملك معاملة العدو لعدوه ..وحينما تفرح يحاول أن يزرع 
الدمع في عيونك .. غير مقدر غير مهتم غير مبالي لكل ما فعلته .. غريبه أحاسيسة .. مشاعره 
قاسية ... أعلم حينها أنك دموع على هيئة بشر


حلوة كتير بريسكلا


الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2009)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر .............*


موضوع رائع جداااا يا بريسكلا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## وليم تل (15 يونيو 2009)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر .............*

شكرا بريسكلا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 يونيو 2009)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر .............*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع يا بريسكلا
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا كوكو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 يونيو 2009)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر .............*



moky قال:


> ايه الكلمات الجامدة دي يا بنتي بجد تلمس القلب اوووووووووووي
> مرسي اوووووي اووووي بجد
> ربنا يباركك يا جميلة و يعوض تعب محبتك امين يا الهي
> اذكريني في صلواتك كتيييييير جدا
> اختك الغلبانة موري​



*ميرسى اوى لمرورك 
وكلماتك الجميلة مورى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 يونيو 2009)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر .............*



white rose قال:


> *حينما تعطي طيبة قلبك لمن أحببته .. وتجعله أغلى شخص في حياتك
> وتحاول إرضائه بكل السبل .. وتتمنى أن لا تسقط منك كلمة تتسبب في زعله أو ابتعاده .. تنصدم
> حينما لا ينفع هذا الحب وهذا الجميل ... فيعاملك معاملة العدو لعدوه ..وحينما تفرح يحاول أن يزرع
> الدمع في عيونك .. غير مقدر غير مهتم غير مبالي لكل ما فعلته .. غريبه أحاسيسة .. مشاعره
> ...



*ميرسى وايت روز
نورتى بمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 يونيو 2009)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر .............*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا بريسكلا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*
ميرسى كليموووووووو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 يونيو 2009)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر .............*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بريسكلا
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​



*ميرسى وليم
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مرمر
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​



ميرسى ياوليم على مرورك 

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

*دموع على هيئة بشر*

ياريت كل شخص يقراه 


حينما تجلس لوحدك أسيراً لما بداخلك من حزن وألم 
وتعاني من ظلم الزمن
 تذهب إلى هناك لعلك تجد من يسمع دموعك ويمسح مائها ..
 لكنك لا ترى أحد ..
 فتستمر عيونك في كرمها وعطائها من الدموع .. 
فاعلم .. أنك دموع على هيئة بشر .
 ( دموع على هيئة بشر )
 حينما تعطي طيبة قلبك لمن أحببته ..
 وتجعله أغلى شخص في حياتك وتحاول إرضائه بكل السبل .. 
وتتمنى أن لا تسقط منك كلمة تتسبب في زعله أو ابتعاده ..
 تنصدم حينما لا ينفع هذا الحب وهذا الجميل .. 
فيعاملك معاملة العدو لعدوه .. 
وحينما تفرح يحاول أن يزرع الدمع في عيونك ..
 غير مقدر غير مهتم غير مبالي لكل ما فعلته .. 
غريبه أحاسيسة .. 
مشاعره قاسية ..
 أعلم حينها أنك دموع على هيئة بشر . 
( دموع على هيئة بشر ) 
حينما تحاول أن يصل صدى صوتك إلى الأخرين ..
 ولكن تكتشف بأن أذان الناس قد صُمّت .. 
وتحاول مرة أخرى .. 
تنادي تصرخ ..
 ياناس أسمعوني ..
 ولكن لا جدوى ..
 فعلم أنك دموع على هيئة بشر .

مما اشد اعجابى ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر*




KOKOMAN قال:


> وحينما تفرح يحاول أن يزرع الدمع في عيونك ..
> غير مقدر غير مهتم غير مبالي لكل ما فعلته ..
> غريبه أحاسيسة ..
> مشاعره قاسية ..
> أعلم حينها أنك دموع على هيئة بشر . ​




*كلام رائع جدااا
تسلم ايدك كوكو
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر*

ميرررسى على مرورك يا مايكل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر*

احسيس رقيقة


----------



## النهيسى (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر*




> *حينما تحاول أن يصل صدى صوتك إلى الأخرين ..
> ولكن تكتشف بأن أذان الناس قد صُمّت ..
> وتحاول مرة أخرى ..
> تنادي تصرخ ..
> ...



*فى منتهى الروعه
مؤثر جدا
شكرا ليكم
الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر*



saed_sad25 قال:


> احسيس رقيقة


ميرررسى على مرورك يا سعد
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر*



النهيسى قال:


> *فى منتهى الروعه*
> *مؤثر جدا*
> *شكرا ليكم*
> 
> *الرب يبارككم*​


ميرررسى على مرورك يا النهيسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر*

جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر*

ميرررسى على مرورك يا كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر*



> حينما تعطي طيبة قلبك لمن أحببته ..
> وتجعله أغلى شخص في حياتك وتحاول إرضائه بكل السبل ..
> وتتمنى أن لا تسقط منك كلمة تتسبب في زعله أو ابتعاده ..
> تنصدم حينما لا ينفع هذا الحب وهذا الجميل ..


*روووووووووووووعة يا كوكو*
*تسلم ايديك بجد*
*وربنا يفرحك*​


----------



## +...Andria...+ (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر*




> دموع على هيئة بشر



موضوع فى منتهى الروعه تسلم ايدك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *روووووووووووووعة يا كوكو*
> 
> *تسلم ايديك بجد*
> *وربنا يفرحك*​


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا روكا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: دموع على هيئة بشر*



+...Andria...+ قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الروعه تسلم ايدك​


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا اندريا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2011)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

